

CSS digital clock - uses no images, only CSS borders - bmunro
http://dmitry.baranovskiy.com/post/iphone-clock-web-application

======
raganwald
Taking advantage of the way a browser renders a very thick border is a
tremendous hack, with all of the attendant admiration and alarm the word
implies.

~~~
rimantas
different hack: <http://toki-woki.net/p/scroll-clock/>

------
someone_here
This hack is clever, but an HTML5 canvas would be an easier to implement and
more straightforward solution.

~~~
JakeSc
Indeed, there are other technologies that can build a digital clock more
easily, but I think the point was to further demonstrate the versatility of
CSS. I've personally never before seen CSS do something like this. I also
enjoyed how the author took the time to explain how div borders were used to
create the numbers.

~~~
drfloob
If that was new to you, then this should blow your mind (it certainly did mine
3 or 4 years ago). It uses roughly the same border trick to draw a 3d rotating
polygon.

<http://www.uselesspickles.com/triangles/demo.html>

~~~
JakeSc
That's impressive! I had no idea borders were this versatile.

